# Saturdays Trip



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

We started off around 0600 from the launch (the 1 at Cervantes near Jerry's Drive Inn-can't remember the name???) Started on some sabiki's and bait in the bay and loaded up the livewell! Headed out to a few #'s from 7-25 miles out! The bite was SLOWWWWWWW. All in all we hammered the rubies, white snaps:blink::blink::blink: We caught 1 keeper trigger, I caught 1 that was small as a beer can:shifty: We could have limited out in mangrove's but kept throwing the jokers back. The kings were thick as thieves and I got a video of how long it took to hook up w/ em!!!! Usually took 10 seconds from the bait hitting the water. Caught 1 or 2 of the endangered red snappers too! I didn't get a bunch of pics like I like to do! Also got checked by FWC, and they were very polite and professional!!! Thanks fer keeping the waters safe brothers!!!:thumbup:



We got a mystery fish, I remember another member posting a pic but can't remember!!! What kinda is it????









Here is a video of the King Hook Up!!! :notworthy:
http://youtu.be/GVQC5rVa8Ag


----------



## TomH (Mar 31, 2008)

do you have another pic of it?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Sand Tile Fish Jason. Glad you guys had a good run.


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice Vid...

Did you just use your phone?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

lastcast said:


> Sand Tile Fish Jason. Glad you guys had a good run.


I reckon you can eat em too??? We threw it back if you ain't sure throw em back!!!:blink:

Ken, I did that w/ my camera..... My phone kinda died out there searching fer
a signal....:whistling::thumbsup:


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

This was from Karon awhile back. 
Sand Tilefish (Malacanthus plumieri). It doesn't get as large as the other tilefish that you see sold in markets (this one maxes out at about 24 inches) but it's tasty! Also unlike the "Golden" Tilefish, it indicates a different bottom type- "Golden" tiles are associated more with muddy bottom and Sand Tilefish like a rougher bottom, such as rubble and coral fragments.


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey Jason. Are wearing those hideous shoes?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Trble Make-rr said:


> Hey Jason. Are wearing those hideous shoes?


Dern right brother!!!! When we going so I can show you how to dress to fish!!!:yes::shifty::thumbsup:


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't know if I explained the rules to fishing on Trouble. Rule # 39 is proper attire. Subsection 3(c) covers proper foot attire. Unfortunately, those shoes are banned on my boat.


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Jason said:


> Dern right brother!!!! When we going so I can show you how to dress to fish!!!:yes::shifty::thumbsup:



Tell us what you paid for them...:001_huh:

LOL


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Trble Make-rr said:


> I don't know if I explained the rules to fishing on Trouble. Rule # 39 is proper attire. Subsection 3(c) covers proper foot attire. Unfortunately, those shoes are banned on my boat.


yeah but Subsection 3(d) says all other rules don't apply to the best looking dude on the vessel!:yes::blink::whistling::thumbsup:

Hahaha you know Ken, I didn't pay fer em....A homeless guy said he didn't need em and gave em to me!!!


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

You should find that homeless man and give them back to him :thumbup:


----------



## Triton228 (Jun 12, 2011)

Trble Make-rr said:


> You should find that homeless man and give them back to him :thumbup:


Haha! Good one.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Trble Make-rr said:


> You should find that homeless man and give them back to him :thumbup:


I think I may get some pink uns fer when we go out Danny!!!!:whistling::thumbsup:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice vid. It's Bayou Texar, I think, for the public ramp.


----------



## bag limit (Jun 8, 2009)

get him to show spot on his back were he fell wearing those shoes


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You liked that Scott.....I thought Corry's fall into the coffin was better!!!! I got ya'll dip ready to roll, so I'll swing by tomorrow....


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice haul there Jason. I need a vessel to ride out with me when I finally get time to make a run out into the big water, or atleast get the radio workin, lol.


----------

